# M50B20 Turbo Build



## Bevilson (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm looking at installing a turbo on my 1991 BMW 320i E36 manual. I've done a bit of research on what parts I need to be able to install a turbo on my car. I'm wondering if there are any brands or parts that I should stay away from. I am not going to be buying a turbo kit from eBay. I am also interested if anyone knows of a some good websites that would have aftermarket parts and/or performance parts for a 1991 320i E36 as I have searched for multiple hours and haven't been able to find many sites. Thanks


----------

